# more emoticons please



## habilis (May 9, 2003)

It would be cool to have more then 17 emoticons. My board has like 300.
If you have broadband you can see all the possibilities here: http://members.lycos.co.uk/kamahl/phpBB2/posting.php?mode=smilies


----------



## Giaguara (May 9, 2003)

It took some minutes for me to load that page. 300 animated smiles.. uh. Not all are here with T1!!! :-/

And I feel so moderated with these (about 40, none animated). But yes, some more might be nice. Less than on mine though.. the more smiles there are, the more abusive of them the users normally come.


----------



## habilis (May 9, 2003)

Abusive... yeah I know what you mean. Maybe if we could double the current number from 17 to 34 that would be perfect. At least give it a trial run to see if abuse occurs. If it does occur, they could be removed I guess.

Also, on a side note, why not install 3 or 4 more board styles.


----------



## toast (May 9, 2003)

I liked the older smilies. They were uniform, in terms of color. The new smilies would be great... if available side-to-side with the older ones. This one  I can't stand, I use  instead. Sorry Gia, why not have an apple, but not as principal smiley for God's sake !


----------



## Giaguara (May 9, 2003)

I asked for the apple smile but not as the maim smile ... a plain smile would be good too or the apple leaves too sweet taste to mouth. changing some it's sometimes hard to make the all set to look good together and make the different styles to look good all together. with these i ended messing the main style sheets, so i ended creating 4 new that had to fit to the smiles, and to 2 sites that are completely different from each others. the voltlab original smilies are even uglier than vbb's. my leaset favorite here is  and changing some, i'd end up changing about all the set..


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2003)

to gia







love jason


----------



## Giaguara (May 21, 2003)

sweetie ... (yes, more smiles plz)


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (May 22, 2003)

-smile could be handy sometimes...


----------



## Jason (May 22, 2003)

for modding uses


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

LOL I love that modding smilie Jason!!!  

300 smilies is far too much... many of them are too big, and there are too many to sort through.  Even 40 is pushing it a little.  Just having a few basic emotions is good; I don't even know that all the ones we have here are necessary, like angel or devil (I don't use 'em).  Maybe a troll icon...


----------



## Randman (May 23, 2003)

Sorry, but the Strawberry smile is bad. A few more choices would be good, but too many animated ones are as bad as the board sites that have HUGE avatars. Sometimes, simpler is better. Why not have a few Apple related ones? Is there copyright issues? But please change the strawberry or give an alertnate option. Maybe a Jaguar licking his/her chops. Or a Panther soon, I guess.


----------

